# Oh no not zucchini!-rec.



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2009)

We all kind of go by zucchini and ignore it..I like it but there are so many veggies that are so much more beautiful to look and, that have a unique flavor that calls to us..So after making this I have a new respect for the good ol zucchini.
Slice the long way 6-8 zucchini, in a shallow bowl or pan add 1/3 c. evoo juice of one lemon and some of it's zest.Add 2 cloves crushed garlic about 1 teal ground cumin or more if you choose. add some kosher salt and some fresh ground black pepper, I use coarse grind I love that crunch and burst of heat from the larger grind.Put zucchini in the marinade coat well and let it marinate at least 2 hours. Prepare a med fire or use an indoor grilput on the zucchini and leave til you can see a light grill mark thenturn do not let it get mooshie you want it just a little crisp..When done to your liking remove to platter give a light squeeze of lemon and  more salt and pepper and enjoy.
kadesma


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 9, 2009)

Sounds good! I like grilled veggies!

The local oriental buffet place we currently go to makes a garlic butter zucchini. As best I can tell, slivered garlic is lightly sauteed in butter, then the zucchini is added for just a couple of minutes. Cut the zucchi into 3 inch strips. 
Lovely stuff. (They add shrimp, but I just get the zucchini.)


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 9, 2009)

On the larger ones, you can cut them into rounds, marinate and grill them like burgers.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 10, 2009)

Sounds delicious. I'm always glad to see new zucchini (courgettes round my neck of the woods) recipes. Our plants have just started producing. And while I'm glad to see them now, I know I'll be sick of the sight of them in a few weeks...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2009)

Snoop puss, I know just what you mean. I don't grow it anymore, it's one of the cheapest veggies in the store. Plus the leaves give me a rash. so I'll pick them off the  cold case...I do however like them fixed this way an will make them off and on duing the sumer.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> On the larger ones, you can cut them into rounds, marinate and grill them like burgers.



Any that get big around here when we use to grow them went to the cows.They knew when they saw us out there it was time for a treat
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> Sounds good! I like grilled veggies!
> 
> The local oriental buffet place we currently go to makes a garlic butter zucchini. As best I can tell, slivered garlic is lightly sauteed in butter, then the zucchini is added for just a couple of minutes. Cut the zucchi into 3 inch strips.
> Lovely stuff. (They add shrimp, but I just get the zucchini.)


Thanks for the idea, will play around and see if I can come up with a taste treat.

kades


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll also take the large ones and grate them with a cheese grater and then add the pile to spagetti sauce or chili. Its a great way for kids to get greens and it makes the sauce and chili heartier.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I'll also take the large ones and grate them with a cheese grater and then add the pile to spagetti sauce or chili. Its a great way for kids to get greens and it makes the sauce and chili heartier.


I use to do some thing like that when my kids were little and everything you fix got the old I hate that stuff  Then they got smart
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Jun 10, 2009)

We love to make fried zucchini rounds from the small ones, and grate the larger ones for zucchini bread and zucchini cake. 
I've seen Paula Deen use grated zucchini, onion, egg, flour and breadcrumbs to make zucchini fritters, and those look good, too. 

I've also see a recipe somewhere for zucchini stuffing that looked good.


----------



## Constance (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's where I saw the dressing recipe:

Zucchini Dressing Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2009)

Constance said:


> Here's where I saw the dressing recipe:
> 
> Zucchini Dressing Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes



Thanks Connie
kades


----------



## msmofet (Jun 10, 2009)

i'm not big on zucchini but sometimes i cut them long ways, scoop out the middle and stuff with the same filling i use for stuffed peppers (which is precooked). pour tomato sauce over and bake till tender.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2009)

I love stuffed zucchinis and onions..I use my m-i-l's recipe and they are tasty...
kadesma


----------



## Claire (Jun 11, 2009)

I like to julienne them and then toss with angel hair pasta, olive oil, garlic, maybe some fresh tomatoes in season, and top with parm, romano, asiago, or blue cheese.  Very quick summer meal.  

Slice lengthwise, brush with olive oil, season with your favorite seasonings, and grill.  Chop.  Yumm yummm.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 11, 2009)

Claire said:


> I like to julienne them and then toss with angel hair pasta, olive oil, garlic, maybe some fresh tomatoes in season, and top with parm, romano, asiago, or blue cheese.  Very quick summer meal.
> 
> Slice lengthwise, brush with olive oil, season with your favorite seasonings, and grill.  Chop.  Yumm yummm.


Like the idea of the zuchini with the pasta and fresh tomatoes..Just picked about 2 doz grape tomatoes so will give your idea a try tomorrow for lunch. Thank you.
kadesma


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 12, 2009)

You might enjoy this...................(attached)
LT


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2009)

Claire said:


> I like to julienne them and then toss with angel hair pasta, olive oil, garlic, maybe some fresh tomatoes in season, and top with parm, romano, asiago, or blue cheese.  Very quick summer meal.
> 
> Slice lengthwise, brush with olive oil, season with your favorite seasonings, and grill.  Chop.  Yumm yummm.


Made you recipe Claire..We loved it, thank you.
kadesma


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 14, 2009)

I've got a pretty substantial zucchini e-book recipe collection, but it's too big to attach here............ anyone who wants it can pm me an e-mail addy and I'll fire it off to you....
LT


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2009)

cj - check out what I wrote with this picture way back on 2005!!!  LOL - we're on the same page baby!!!  I also put garlic in there...just forgot to mention it.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 14, 2009)

Bah, humbug! Zucchini sucks. I don't care for the flavor or the texture, fried, grilled, stewed, sauteed, baked, in soups or stews or casseroles or by itself. I see no reason to eat it when there are so many better choices.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 14, 2009)

This is one of my fave ways of using zucchini.  Had it last night as an accompaniment to some "Teriyaki Salmon"
 
BREEZY SESAME ZUCCHINI CARROT RAMEN NOODLES
 
1 small/medium zucchini
1 medium carrot
1 package Ramen noodle soup mix
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
Aprox. 1 teaspoon (about 1”) peeled & grated fresh ginger
Crushed red pepper flakes to taste
Soy sauce to taste
Vegetable oil
Hot sesame oil (or regular, if desired)
 
Wash & trim zucchini; trim & peel carrot.  Grate, shred, or julienne slice both (julienned produces the best result).  
 
Discard soup/seasoning packet from Ramen noodles (or save for another use).  Cook noodles according to package directions & drain.
 
In a medium/large skillet, heat a thin coating of vegetable oil & sauté squash & carrot until just barely tender.  Add ginger & garlic & stir a few times.  Add drained noodles & combine gently.  Add crushed red pepper flakes & soy sauce to taste & gently combine again.  Serve with a drizzle of hot (or regular) sesame oil on top.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Bah, humbug! Zucchini sucks. I don't care for the flavor or the texture, fried, grilled, stewed, sauteed, baked, in soups or stews or casseroles or by itself. I see no reason to eat it when there are so many better choices.



Scotch, how do you really feel?   

LOL - good thing you've never eaten my chili I sometimes make.  I cube it and no one is the wiser!


----------



## Scotch (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll give it this -- it beats beets!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh rats Scotch, I was just gonna post a recipe for beets ala mode
kades


----------



## Scotch (Jun 14, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Oh rats Scotch, I was just gonna post a recipe for beets ala mode
> kades


Pure evil, Kadesma, pure evil!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2009)

uh huh 

kadesma


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

i don't care for beets either. EXCEPT when my mom put raw beets, carrots, celery and apple through the juicerator (sp). 







i gave my daughter beets ONCE when she was just starting to eat solids. when i changed her diaper it scared the poop out of ME and i never did that again.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2009)

I love beets especially with evoo,vinegar a little brown sugar..
kades


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 15, 2009)

kadesma said:


> We all kind of go by zucchini and ignore it..I like it but there are so many veggies that are so much more beautiful to look and, that have a unique flavor that calls to us..So after making this I have a new respect for the good ol zucchini.
> Slice the long way 6-8 zucchini, in a shallow bowl or pan add 1/3 c. evoo juice of one lemon and some of it's zest.Add 2 cloves crushed garlic about 1 teal ground cumin or more if you choose. add some kosher salt and some fresh ground black pepper, I use coarse grind I love that crunch and burst of heat from the larger grind.Put zucchini in the marinade coat well and let it marinate at least 2 hours. Prepare a med fire or use an indoor grilput on the zucchini and leave til you can see a light grill mark thenturn do not let it get mooshie you want it just a little crisp..When done to your liking remove to platter give a light squeeze of lemon and more salt and pepper and enjoy.
> kadesma


 

I think this is tasty. I prefer it with home made fresh Salsa.

*Mexican Veggies Recipe*
SERVINGS: 2
CATEGORY: Low Fat 
METHOD: 
TIME: Prep/Total Time: 15 min. 
*Ingredients: *

1 medium zucchini, diced 
1/2 cup fresh _or_ frozen corn 
1/2 cup salsa _or_ picante sauce 
*Directions: *
Place 1 in. of water in a small saucepan; add zucchini and corn. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 3-4 minutes or until zucchini is almost tender. Drain. Stir in salsa; heat through.* Yield: *2 servings.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> This is one of my fave ways of using zucchini.  Had it last night as an accompaniment to some "Teriyaki Salmon"
> 
> BREEZY SESAME ZUCCHINI CARROT RAMEN NOODLES
> 
> ...




Thanks Breezy, your recipe looks really inviting,I know my group will enjoy it,
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2009)

PattY1 said:


> I think this is tasty. I prefer it with home made fresh Salsa.
> 
> *Mexican Veggies Recipe*
> SERVINGS: 2
> ...


Thank you for sharing you recipe..Who know when I posted this all the wonderful recipes I'd get to try...Thanks again Patty
kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 15, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Thanks Breezy, your recipe looks really inviting,I know my group will enjoy it,
> kadesma


 
You're welcome Kadesma!

One thing I should have noted was that when I first threw this together years ago, the Asian section in supermarkets was almost nonexistent, thus the use of the ramen noodles from ramen soup.  These days, however, all the supermarkets around here carry packages of plain ramen noodles in the Asian product section - usually in sizes just a little bit larger than the soup ones - & that's what I've been using lately (utilizing the whole package).  The plain ramen noodles have a bit more "tooth/body" to them than the soup ones, but either type will work.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 15, 2009)

Summer squash (albeit small ones) have just started to arrive at our local farmers market, & I picked up two "8-Ball" round zucchini that I plan to slice in half, hollow out, & stuff with a mixture of couscous mixed with sliced grape tomatoes, sauteed onion, bell pepper, & the diced zucchini innards.

Will be serving them alongside a "Bright Lights" Swiss Chard-stuffed turkey meatloaf.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

my mom would thinnly slice zucchini into rounds, heat olive oil in pan and add 1 small crushed garlic clove (just for flavor not to over power), heat till garlic is fragrant, fish out garlic and discard. add zucchini and cook till tender and brown around the edges. pour all into a container add extra olive oil to cover. rip fresh mint leaves and add to container. allow to sit in frdge till chilled. she would eat it by serving in bowl and used crusty bread to dip in the oil.

i didn't like it but she grew up on it and loved it, especially with her home grown zucchini.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> my mom would thinnly slice zucchini into rounds, heat olive oil in pan and add 1 small crushed garlic clove (just for flavor not to over power), heat till garlic is fragrant, fish out garlic and discard. add zucchini and cook till tender and brown around the edges. pour all into a container add extra olive oil to cover. rip fresh mint leaves and add to container. allow to sit in frdge till chilled. she would eat it by serving in bowl and used crusty bread to dip in the oil.
> 
> i didn't like it but she grew up on it and loved it, especially with her home grown zucchini.


Mom did somethingalmost the same, no mint but heated olive oil,garlic ,chopped onion, when onion was soft add beaten eggs with fresh chopped parsley and some parmesan cheese..mix well put skillet in the oven after topping with Monterey jack cheese..We loved it..Think it might have been the cheese? I like the way your mom's recipe sounds..I love mint..emmm


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

kadesma said:


> Mom did somethingalmost the same, no mint but heated olive oil,garlic ,chopped onion, when onion was soft add beaten eggs with fresh chopped parsley and some parmesan cheese..mix well put skillet in the oven after topping with Monterey jack cheese..We loved it..Think it might have been the cheese? I like the way your mom's recipe sounds..I love mint..emmm


 did she add zucchini or was this an egg dish.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> did she add zucchini or was this an egg dish.


oh boy yes she added zucchini, browned them then added the onions and garlic the eggs went in last..mom could really stretch a meal
kades


----------



## babetoo (Jun 15, 2009)

i used to have a recipe for chocolate zucchini  cake. was like a pound cake. gonna look for it. if found will post. i remember it being yummy. i have cut zucchini  into match sticks and sauté with mushrooms for a side. people that say they don't like veg. seem to like this.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

this zucchini recipe i love!! my mom and aunt's made this mostly in the fall to can.

*Caponatina - Italian appetizer (Family Recipe)*


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 16, 2009)

I should post my recipe for Beet Stuffed Zucchini!  

Seriously, I love pickled beets, and I love zucchini any way, shape, or form!  Did you know that August 10th is "Leave a zucchini on your neighbor's porch day?"  You might want to clear some room on your porch before then Scotch!  

Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jun 16, 2009)

1st cycle at school we were given a zucchini practical! 
i love the stuff with just butter/seasalt/pepper!

hi!!!!!!!!!!!!barb!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 18, 2009)

I made some very well-received stuffed round zucchini last night.  Very quick & impromptu to accompany a baked smoked turkey breast.

I cut the "8-Ball" zucchinis in half lengthwise & gently hollowed them out, leaving a 1/2" shell.  Since they were relatively small & seedless, I chopped the innards & sauteed them in some extra-virgin olive oil along with some chopped red bell pepper, garlic, & onion.  I then added 2 small handfulls of Pepperidge Farm Herb-Seasoned Stuffing & stirred it around until it had soaked up that fragrant oil.  Raised the heat a bit & slowly added dollops of Swanson's Chicken Broth until the stuffing mix was the consistency I wanted - softened, but still firm.  NOT soupy.  Stuffing was piled into zucchini shells & placed around the smoked turkey breast in a baking dish.  Covered the dish snugly with foil & baked for 40 minutes.  Uncovered, topped stuffed zucchinis with shredded sharp cheddar cheese, recovered, & baked for an additional 10 minutes.

They turned out wonderful.  Cooked through but with shells perfectly tender yet still firm enough not to fall apart.  I'll definitely be making this again.


----------



## nanat (Jun 18, 2009)

*Stuffed Zucchini*

The big ones are good for stuffing!  You slice them in half lenthwise, coat with olive oil, salt and pepper.  Place upside down on cookie sheet and bake until almost tender.  Then you scrap the goodies out and mix with other ingredients and return to the shell of the squash and bake.   YUMMY!  I tried Paula Deen's recipe and they are great.  Hubby even likes them and he doesn't eat much squash of any kind.  Go to foodnetwork.com and search her recipes for  *Spinach Stuffed Zucchini*.  It's really...really good!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 21, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I made some very well-received stuffed round zucchini last night.  Very quick & impromptu to accompany a baked smoked turkey breast.
> 
> I'm not surprised they were well received. Now I feel hungry


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 21, 2009)

In a domestic environment, how about a wood-burning bread oven outdoors? I fancy one of those but will get my partner to build it - the prices charged by companies I've seen on-line are ridiculous.

A while back I read a novel (possibly by Annie Proulx, but I couldn't swear to that) set in a rural area somewhere in North America. The house had two kitchens, one inside the house (used most of the year) and another in a small building of its own for use only in the summer. That way the rest of the house didn't heat up in summer. This intrigued me. Did houses like this really exist?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2009)

Snoop - yes, many houses in the south had an outdoor kitchen for summer cooking.  However, a lot of southern homes had their kitchens detached from the main house anyway.  ALL cooking was done separate from the main house.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 22, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Snoop - yes, many houses in the south had an outdoor kitchen for summer cooking. However, a lot of southern homes had their kitchens detached from the main house anyway. ALL cooking was done separate from the main house.


 all my older aunties had italian kitchens in the basement. they cooked and ate in the basement. they never used the upstairs "company" kitchen, where coffee, tea and dessert was served only to company.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Not sure why my message came up in this thread - should have been in "Kitchen without air conditioning" in General Cooking Questions. I guess I must have had the zucchini thread open while replying and just filled in the wrong box. Still, a question answered is a problem solved. Thanks again.


----------



## Claire (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, they were very common, even fairly recently.  In the south, a separate kitchen was actually the norm in some places, not just to keep the house cool, but to separate the fire hazard from the rest of the house.  Mom, not all that many  years ago, kept a convection oven, electric skillet, slow cooker out on the back porch (actually what was called the "Florida room") to help keep the a/c bills down.  Even now a fair number of old timers around here have an outside "summer kitchen, " especially if they have large extended families to cook for.  So when the heat and humidity hit highs that make even grilling out a chore, you could put some meat and veggies in the pot (what is the other one?  A Nesco roaster?  Something like that), close the door, and a few hours have a large meal.  In that era many men insisted on a hot meat-and-potatoes type meal when they came home from work, no matter if it is 98 degrees with 90+% humidity.  This was a good way to provide that hearty meal without dying of heat prostation in the process.


----------



## Elf (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks, this looks really good, I am going to try this later this week


----------



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is a hot weather recipe we all love..I'm not a M/w cooker, but do make this for the kids and they gobble it up.
Slice 4 cups of smallish zukes and put in a glass casserrole and cook in m/w  about 5 min or to your tooth...Drain well and then in large bowl, beat 2 eggs well add 1-c. mayo,1 onion finely minced,1/4 finely chopped red bell pepper, 1-c. freshly grated parmean,  now add the zukes and return to casserole. Combine 2 teas. butter that you've melted and 3 Tab fresh bread crumbs and salt and pepper sprinkle over  casserrole and cook about 5 min more or til bubbly..  Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 25, 2009)

Last night I made the following to accompany some spicy baked catfish filets & "Southwestern" rice. Husband cleaned his plate & said he definitely would enjoy it again. The squash should come out tender, but still with texture - not mushy:

1 handful (about 8-10) tiny baby pattypan squash (I used a mix of yellow & green), halved
1 small zucchini, thickly sliced
2-3 tablespoons butter
1 large shallot "clove", peeled & chopped
2 cloves of garlic, peeled & chopped
One 14-1/2-15 ounce can stewed tomatoes, any type/brand
Approx. 1 teaspoon dried Italian Seasoning
Dash of crushed red pepper flakes or to taste

Melt butter in medium skillet over medium heat & saute shallots until just starting to soften. Add in squash & continue sauteeing until squash is "just" starting to brown around the edges a very little bit - but not so long that your shallot burns - about 2 minutes. Add garlic & saute for about a minute more. Add stewed tomatoes & dried Italian Seasoning,  & heat through until a bit of the liquid evaporates. Add crushed red pepper flakes to taste & serve.

(Variation: if you have one on hand, a small sliced yellow squash would work well in this too!)


----------

